# Algae Stained Carpet?



## meredymae (Jan 5, 2007)

I know this is odd, but I think my dog may have eaten one of the algae coated leaves I trimmed out of my tank. I woke up this morning to find a blackish-green spot near the tank that looked like small particles mixed with liquid were infused into the fibers. 

I'm not SURE that the dog puked, but it's possible. I tried cleaning it with an enzymatic cleaner and it didn't work. When I blot, it looks like I used paper towels to wipe algae off the tank.

Anyone ever had to get algae out of carpet? Have you been successful?

Thanks,
Meredith


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, no I've never had to deal with that (yet)....

I'm not a spot expert, but have you tried something like OxyClean, or is that considered an enzymatic cleaner?


----------

